# FS: Geophagus*sp. "Tapajos Orange Head"



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi everyone. I am selling 3 geo's from my father in laws colony for him.
They are all a couple years old and and range in size from 7-4 inches.
$25 each or 3 for 60.


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

what are the sexes of those three?


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

2 are for sure male, one might be a female or a very sub dominant male.


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

Damn, I'm looking to get a few geos for my 55 gallon. But two+ males in that tank won't end well. If you had 1 male and a female or two i'd take them.


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

am3ience said:


> Damn, I'm looking to get a few geos for my 55 gallon. But two+ males in that tank won't end well. If you had 1 male and a female or two i'd take them.


Right now he has 6 of them in a 75 gallon and its getting a little cramped. At least 4 are males, but aside from a little bit of chasing and the usual bickering they get along surprisingly well.


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

moneysink said:


> Right now he has 6 of them in a 75 gallon and its getting a little cramped. At least 4 are males, but aside from a little bit of chasing and the usual bickering they get along surprisingly well.


Do you think those three would be fine in a 55? are they kept with other fish?


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

am3ience said:


> Do you think those three would be fine in a 55? are they kept with other fish?


I can't say for sure that they will get along just the 3 of them fish can be unpredictable like that. All i know for sure is that there has been no serious bullying in his tank since he has had them. They were in with rainbowfish and neons originally but eventually they did eat the neons lol. It took them months but they eventually got them all. I ended up buying the rainbows for my tank as the geos got bigger because the tank just looked to busy. Im sure provided The fish are big enough to not fit in the geo's mouths it should be fine.


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

Bump for the weekend, still available


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow dream fish, if only I had more space. Free bump.


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

Bump for the week, make me an offer, I am somewhat flexible on the price.


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

These guys are still for sale


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

If these are still available after I move - I will buy them from you. Guaranteed. Obviously, sell them if you find a buyer in the interim, but if you don't - I will pick them up.


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok, they are currently on hold until next friday, but if that falls through you will be next in line Daryl.


----------



## Jay P (May 29, 2015)

Are they still available. ...3 for 50


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

Jay P said:


> Are they still available. ...3 for 50


One of the people who wanted them can only take them if i deliver them. Unfortunately I am really busy this month and dont have time for that so i am trying to get ahold of the next guy in line. After him you are up.
Cheers.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

PM(s) sent!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

i wish i wasn't so busy


----------



## Jay P (May 29, 2015)

Are they available? Email me on [email protected] and where are you located.


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

Very sorry they are sold. I forgot to delete the thread.


----------

